# My new project - Footpredictions.com



## Footpredictions (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello 
I want to present my new project: http://footpredictions.com/ 

I’m a Football Tipster. 

As a football fan myself, I created to share my research and analysis of football / soccer. 

Instead of opinion and intuition, Footpredictions.com uses facts and data to create the most interesting, most relevant, and most useful analysis available. 
My aim is help find the most likely Winners of the Day & find the Teams to avoid! 

The idea is simple: Do the thing that gives you the best chance of winning. 

You can see the daily results on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/trading.foot.analysis.pro or twitter on: https://twitter.com/Footprediction 

Thank you 
Galaxylevel


----------

